
Putin on NSA leak: Government surveillance shouldn’t break law - jessaustin
http://rt.com/news/putin-rt-visit-broadcasting-center-530/
======
reion
I did always like his sense of humor.

~~~
rms
witty and poignant, +1

------
mtgx
What does it say about USA when countries like Russia look like the
"reasonable" ones?

------
squozzer
I don't trust (ex-)spooks, but it was worth reading just to see the ever-so-
slight grin on Putin's face.

